
Blogger is back - Uncle_Sam
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/blogger-is-back.html
======
macrael
I didn't hear any noise about this compared to, say, when Tumblr was down for
a similar amount of time. Does that speak accurately to their relative
popularity?

~~~
abraham
They don't really compare because the majority of Blogger blogs were still
readable. Editors just couldn't create new posts. Often when Tumblr goes down
you can't even read it.

